# PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2010)

*PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

ich suche eine *funktionierende* Anleitung 
wie man zwei PCs die über das Lan Kabel verbinden sind, 
gemeinsame Internet  Nutzung vom PC 2. auch für PC1?
allso:  PC1 auf PC2  auf das Internet zugreifen kann wenn PC 2 mit dem  Internet verbunden ist.

hier mal eine kurze Sitze :

PC1: <--LanHub--> zu PC2 über Cross Kabel verbunden 
................................PC2 ist grade über USB/UMTs Stick verbunden 
mit dem Internet und online.

ich brauche das um z.b. mal eben schnell wichtige MS Updates zu machen,
es ist zwar ein guter USB HUB vorhanden  nur ist  das auf dauer  zu umständlich,  
wenn man mehrere PCs hat. 

dass das nicht geht kann nicht sein,
ich hatte mal vor Jahren es geschafft mit einem 56 K Modem 
unter Windows 98SE mit einem 2. PC die Verbindung vom 1. PC 
zu nutzten .

(bitte keine Router/DSL OTs, DSL ist nicht vorhanden )

kennt jemand eine funktionierende Anleitung wie man das bei 
Windows Vista/Windows 7 richtig einstellt ?


----------



## bingo88 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

Versuch es mal mit der Internetverbindungsfreigabe (ICS):

Using ICS (Internet Connection Sharing)

Internetverbindungsfreigabe (ICS) unter Windows - Netzwerktotal.de


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

Link 1 ist in englisch kann ich nicht lesen -> kann ich nichts mit anfangen 
Link 2 ist leider nicht für  Vista/Win 7 .
ich suche  keine ellenlange Anleitung wo man sich alles umständlich zusammen suchen muß, sondern eine kurze präzise  Anleitung ohne viel bla bla
alle PCs sind bereits über Lan mit einer festen IP.Adresse eingestellt und  verbunden.


----------



## bingo88 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

Einrichten der gemeinsamen Nutzung der Internetverbindung
(derselbe Link von MS nur jetzt in Deutsch)


----------



## robbe (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

Einfach beim Internet PC auf die Eigenschaften der Internetverbindung gehen, unter reiter Freigabe> bei "anderen Benutzen im Netzwerk gestatten bla bla" nen häkchen machen und schon müsste das Inet feigegebn sein. Bei mir funktionierts, allerdings hab ich IPs automatisch vergeben lassen. Und es funktioniert natürlich auch nur, solange der Inet PC an ist.


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Einrichten der gemeinsamen Nutzung der Internetverbindung
> (derselbe Link von MS nur jetzt in Deutsch)



so wie es in dieser Anleitung steht hatte ich es schon mal ohne das ich was nach lesen mußte,
das funktioniert leider nicht,
die Bez. Gemeinsame Verbindung gibt es bei Vista/7 nicht und ... dann kommt das


----------



## robbe (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*



amdintel schrieb:


> so wie es in dieser Anleitung steht hatte ich es schon mal ohne das ich was nach lesen mußte,
> das funktioniert leider nicht



Das müsste aber funktionieren. Lass mal die IPs auf beiden PCs automatisch vergeben und starte mal beide neu nachdem du die verbindung freigegeben hast.


----------



## bingo88 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*



amdintel schrieb:


> so wie es in dieser Anleitung steht hatte ich es schon mal ohne das ich was nach lesen mußte,
> das funktioniert leider nicht


Hast du denn auch den 2. Teil befolgt (link am Ende der Seite)?
Ändern der Interneteinstellungen für die gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung

Edit: Ahja, IP-Einstellungen musst du auch noch anpassen (Autovergabe)


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

und noch ein mal gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung
gibt es bei Vista/7 nicht ? 
keiner da der Ahnung hat ?


----------



## bingo88 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*



amdintel schrieb:


> und noch ein mal gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung
> gibt es bei Vista/7 nicht ?
> keiner da der Ahnung hat ?


Doch gibt es - wenn selbst MS dazu Anleitungen veröffentlicht. In der deutschen Version fehlt allerdings die Sache mit der automatischen IP-Vergabe, in der Englischen steht's drin.


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*



bingo88 schrieb:


> automatischen IP-Vergabe.



kann ich leider nicht machen weil dann Probleme auftreten mít einer 
Siemens M740 Media Box


----------



## robbe (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

Na und obs das bei Win 7 gibt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wieso kannst du wenn die PCs bei crosssover verbunden sind, nicht die automatische Freigabe bei dieser Verbidnung aktivieren? Das beeinflusst dann doch keine anderen Geräte oder Verbindungen.


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

so hab   ich es.
der 2. PC findet das Internet vom 1, PC nicht  ? tcha  (Lan geht )
beim 2. PC wird nur das angezeigt bei der DFÜ Einwahl was bereits eingetragen war 
und nichts anderes


----------



## bingo88 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*



amdintel schrieb:


> kann ich leider nicht machen weil dann Probleme auftreten mít einer
> Siemens M740 Media Box


Du kannst doch beim 2. LAN-Anschluss eine andere IP haben als beim ersten (muss man sogar)?


----------



## robbe (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

Also nochmal in einzelnen Schritten.
1. Du schliest die PCs mit einem Crossover Kabel zusammen
2. Du aktivierst bei dieser Verbindung die automatische IP Vergabe. Das wirkt sich dann auch nur auf diese Verbindung aus und dürfte demnach deine Media Box nicht beeinflussen.
3. Du aktivierst die Freigabe der Internetverbindung
4. Du startest beide PCs neu
5. jetzt müsste es funktionieren


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Du kannst doch beim 2. LAN-Anschluss eine andere IP haben als beim ersten (muss man sogar)?



ich habe 4 PCs und eine Media Box und alles geht mit Lan ganz normal und auch gleichzeitig,
allso alle PCs haben die gleiche IP Adress nur forne  und d nur die letzten beiden Ziffern 10,12,13,14 usw sind geändert .


----------



## bingo88 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

Ja aber du brauchst für ICS 2x LAN an dem PC der als Server dienen soll. Der Client-PC muss an diesem 2. Anschluss mittels DHCP angeschlossen werden, zumindest laut den Anleitungen.


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

keine Ahnung was ein Server  da stellen soll? hää?
ich benutzte alle PCs und kann von jedem PC auf den anderen zugreifen nur nicht auf 
das Internet . wenn ein PC von diesen grade mit  dem Internet Verbunden ist


----------



## bingo88 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

Der Server ist der PC, der den Zugang zum Internet bereitstellt. Da musst du auch ICS aktivieren. Alle PCs, die dann über diesen PC ins Internet gehen sollen, müssen dann entweder auf DHCP umsteigen oder du versuchst es mal mit festen Einstellungen:

Netzwerkeinstellungen der Client-PCs -> TCP/IP (v4)
Standardgateway: IP-Adresse des Server-PCs
(Primärer) DNS-Server: IP-Adresse des Server-PCS


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

das geht hier nicht  und ist auch viel zu umständlich und keine Ahnung davon Server 
 ich ab und zu jeden PC für das Internet nutzte ,
es geht mir nur  darum das ich auf die schneller mal von PC1  z.b. auf PC 2 auf das Internet 
zugreifen kann für Updates , 
ich kann da auch nicht extra  immer die Verbidnung von PC2 trennen und mit dem USB Hub 
Umschalten auf den anderen PC1, wenn der grade einen längeren Donalod mach mit PC1.
ich kommt  nur eine variable Lösung in Frage was ich mit jeden PC hier auf die schnell 
mal eben machen kann ohne Server Umstands Kram


----------



## bingo88 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

Dann wird es nicht funktionieren, wenn du nicht bereit bist, diese Einstellungen zu ändern.


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

was heißt nicht bereit meine Anlage funktioniert dann nicht mehr ,
das hat mit bereits sowohl nichts zu tun,
die oben genannten Einstellungen hatte ich schon 100 x
und funktionieren nicht.

es gibt hier und wird hier nie einen festen PC geben der nur für Internet eingerichtet ist das muß und funktioniert mit jedem PC wenn ich umschalte eine andere Lösung geht nicht.

ich will doch nur wenn einer dieser PCs  PC1,PC2 PC3, PC4  grade on  ist
mit den anderem PCs gleichzeitig zugreifen können  um ma schnell Updates zu machen .

 keiner da der Ahnung hat ?


----------



## bingo88 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

Ich weiß dass es geht, da ich zu Hause einen Modem (analog) dial-in server nutze, der auch ICS bereit stellt. Da muss ich dann die IPs per Hand festlegen, damit die im selben Bereich wie der Router liegen.


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

mein Gott ich hatte bereits gesagt das ich für alle PCs eine feste eigenständige IP Adresse verwenden   und nur die letzten 2 Ziffern anders sind , weil man nicht ein und die selber IP Adresse für 4 PCs gleichzeitig benutzten kann "ich kopiere oft große Daten von PC <-> PC dafür habe ich die LAn Verbindung eingerichtet 
und weil das u.a. die Meida Box so verlangt sonst geht die mit  Vista/7 nicht
ich will halt nur zusätzlich das so haben das ich mit jeden eingeschaltet PC,
ist jeder Tag ein anderer , die Internet Verbindung nutzten kann wenn ich einen der restlichen PCs dazu einschalte nur für MS Upates, für längere Internet Sitzungen brauch  ich das nicht so ,
weil ich da den PC eh nutzte der zu erst eingeschaltet wurde


----------



## bingo88 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*



amdintel schrieb:


> mein Gott ich hatte bereits gesagt das ich für alle PCs eine feste eigenständige IP Adresse verwenden   und nur die letzten 2 Ziffern anders sind , weil man nicht ein und die selber IP Adresse für 4 PCs gleichzeitig benutzten kann "ich kopiere oft große Daten von PC <-> PC dafür habe ich die LAn Verbindung eingerichtet
> und weil das u.a. die Meida Box so verlangt sonst geht die mit  Vista/7 nicht


Das habe ich ja auch nicht gesagt 
Wenn du kein DHCP nutzen möchtest musst du aber die Einstellungen zum Standardgateway und DNS-Server auf die IP setzen, die dein Server-Computer hat. Weil sonst wissen die Clients nicht, wo sie mit ihren Internetanfragen hin sollen


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

wenn ich die von mir geänderten Lan Settings verändere funktioniert das LAN nicht mehr ,
(Corss.  Lan Hub für 4 PCs....), der eine PC findet dann den andere nicht mehr usw. 
 bei DNS und Co darf ich nichts extra  eintragen , gibt dann Probleme ohne ende ,
genau so das mit dem SoQ wenn das installiert ist , hängt das LAN komplett wenn das 
für UMTs und LAn aktiviert ist  und bremst komplett das Gbit Lan ab und runter ,z.b

 (jeder PC ist als Internet PC eingerichtet und das muß auch so bleiben ich schalte alt nur um mit dem USB Switch  wenn ich längere Zeit einen anderen PC für Internet nutzte .
und das umschalten will ich vermeiden wenn ich mal schnell nur Updates mit einem
anderen angeschlossen PC gleichzeitig machen will.


----------



## bingo88 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

Dann wirst du leider keine Chance haben, ICS zu nutzen. Die anderen PCs müssen ja wissen, wohin sie ihre Anfragen richten müssen, daher wirst du um die IP-Einstellungen nicht herumkommen.


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

das kann nicht so sein,
ich hatte damals auch unter Win98Se alle PCs als Internet PC eingerichtet und jeder hatte ein Modem und das ging da so,   da konnte ich von jedem PC das Modem von anderem nutzten , (nur war das Unsinn weil man mit einem TAE T Stück eh alle Modems gleichzeitig anschließen konnte, nur nicht gleichzeitig mit allen Modem Einwählen  )
da wurde dann bei der DFÜ Einwahl vom 2. PC das  Netzw. System zur Einwahl angezeigt,  das funzelt leider ab XP/Vista/7 nicht mehr so ? 
und keine Ahnung warum das nun nicht mehr geht ?


----------



## bingo88 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*



amdintel schrieb:


> das kann nicht so sein,
> ich hatte damals auch unter Win98Se alle PCs als Internet PC eingerichtet und jeder hatte ein Modem und das ging da so,   da konnte ich von jedem PC das Modem von anderem nutzten , (nur war das Unsinn weil man mit einem TAE T Stück eh alle Modems gleichzeitig anschließen konnte, nur nicht gleichzeitig mit allen Modem Einwählen  )
> da wurde dann bei der DFÜ Einwahl vom 2. PC das  Netzw. System zur Einwahl angezeigt,  das funzelt leider ab XP/Vista/7 nicht mehr so ?
> und keine Ahnung warum das nun nicht mehr geht ?


Dann ist es vllt. wirklich rausgeflogen? Ich kenne jedenfalls nur DFÜ-Server (Modem nimmt Anrufe entgegen) und das bereits beschriebene Vorgehen für ICS.


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

deswegen frage ich ja hier wie man das macht 
hatte damals auch viel rum  fragen müssen  in Foren und es kam  oft so ein Server Kram dabei raus , was  nicht zu gebrauchen war  bis dann einer sagte nein, stell  das da so ein und da so  und das hatte auch funktioniert ,
wahrscheinlich waren damals mehr Leute im Web. die Ahnung hatten ?

sooo ich sag jetzt nichts mehr dazu , es wurde alles gesagt 

vielleicht kennt jemand  die richtigen Einstellungen für Win Vista/7  ?


----------



## relgeitz (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*



Lexx schrieb:


> *kopfschüttel*





1. wenn du ein bissl freundlicher wärst, würden dir mehr leute helfen. meine bewunderung an bingo88  

2. die einfachste und für anfänger (du scheinst einer zu sein) geeigneste wurde schon beschrieben - Variante ohne weitere Geräte: 
a) beide/alle PCs via cross over cable/switch/wlan verbinden (entsprechende LAN einstellungen) - du kannst das mit "Start" "Ausführen" "cmd" "ping [entsprechende IP] -t" kontrollieren
b) der hauptpc (server) mit dem internet verbinden
c) beim hauptpc (server) unter Windows7 die einstellungen "Internet Verbindung mit LAN Rechnern teilen" - entsprechender Screenshot wurde bereits gepostet
d) danach auf den weiteren LAN-PCs kontrollieren ob das Internet nun verfügbar ist - sollte jedoch so sein. 

3. die zweite variante würde die anschaffung eines weiteren geräts erfordern: einem Router. Du schließt den Router mit deinem Splitter/NTBA zusammen, und alle PCs mittels LAN/wLAN zum Router. Je nach Router und Internet Anbieter musst du dann am PC die IP statisch oder dynamisch vergeben. 

Wegen dem richtigen Router:
Netzwerk WLAN/Funk/WLAN-Router 1x Gb LAN, 4x Gb LAN, 802.11n, WPA2 | Geizhals.at Österreich

Man kann da ruhig mal 100 Euro ausgeben, den man hat das gerät meistens sehr sehr lange. Außerdem geben die meisten internetanbieter einen sehr passablen router bei der herstellung an den kunden, bei mir zB ist es ein thomson mit 4x LAN, 4x WLAN, und optimiert für das Telekom netz. Keine ahnung welche netzausstattung du hast, welchen anbieter usw. (leider hast du bisher vergessen diese informationen an uns weiter zugeben) 

Ich hoffe dir wird das helfen.

EDIT:
Solltest du dich generell über das thema heimnetzwerke und DSL interessieren kannst du dich (in deutsch) hier informieren:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Subscriber_Line


----------



## amdintel (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*



relgeitz schrieb:


> 1. wenn du ein bissl freundlicher wärst, würden dir mehr leute helfen. meine bewunderung an bingo88
> 
> 2. die einfachste und für anfänger (du scheinst einer zu sein) geeigneste wurde schon beschrieben - Variante ohne weitere Geräte:
> a) beide/alle PCs via cross over cable/switch/wlan verbinden (entsprechende LAN einstellungen) - du kannst das mit "Start" "Ausführen" "cmd" "ping [entsprechende IP] -t" kontrollieren
> ...



wenn man ständig sich WH muß vergeht einem langsam die Freundlichkeit  und hier haben sich leider nur Anfänger gemeldet die keine Ahnung haben , mit dem Inhalt der post kann ich nichts
anfangen und es hat unnötig mir arbeit gemacht jedesmal darauf zu antworten , 
und scheinbar kannst du auch nicht lesen, lies noch ein mal alle meine post durch, 
ich habe keine Lust  ständig  die Lan  Config    Hilfs-schule-mäßig  wh zu müssen.

und ich will auch keinen nutzlosen Router kaufen, weil ich kein DSL habe und das nur sehr selten brauchen "Gleichzeitige  Internet Verbindung nutzen für alle PCs"

warum wird hier eigentlich immer wieder OTs wenn ich eindeutig mehrfach klar und deutlich zum Ausdruck gebraucht habe,  wo zu und wo für ich das brauche ?

Lan ist ein sehr komplizierte Sache und das hat sich mit Vista/7 nicht geändert,
es gibt in leider keine Unterlagen darüber und nur sehr wenige User die da richtig  durch blicken , die letzte funktionierende  98SE config habe ich leider heute vergessen die funktionierte und die mir ein User damals freundlicherweise gepostet hatte, der Ahnung hat  nach vielen hin und her und OTs damals von User die helfen wollten aber im Grunde gar keine Ahnung haben ,googlen kann ich selber wenn das so einfach währe , ist es aber hier nicht !

PS:
genau solche blöden Tips werde ja vergeben wenn User sich mokieren,
das ihr Win 7 32 nicht den vollen 4 GB nutzten kann, es geht aber doch !


----------



## relgeitz (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*



amdintel schrieb:


> hier haben sich leider nur Anfänger gemeldet die keine Ahnung haben


a) wenn du soo viel ahnung hast, warum brauchst du dann unsere hilfe?
b) wenn du so viel ahnung hast, warum kannst du dann kein english (quasi standard in der IT), und nur gebrochen deutsch (zumindest schreiben)
c) meinst du, noch viel hilfe zu erhalten, wenn du deine helfer niedermachst? 
(sollte jetzt keine beleidigung sein, ist nur eine kleine reflexion, welchen eindruck du hier auf die leute machst)


amdintel schrieb:


> und scheinbar kannst du auch nicht lesen, lies noch ein mal alle meine post durch


oh doch kann ich. wenn du es nicht nacheditiert hast seit gestern abend, dann hast du in keinem post die LAN specs deiner PC, deines netzwerks usw. gepostet - mich hat jetzt zB gewundert das du kein DSL hast. wichtig wäre auch über welche technischen möglichkeit du verfügst etc. 


amdintel schrieb:


> und ich will auch keinen nutzlosen Router kaufen, weil ich kein DSL habe und das nur sehr selten brauchen "Gleichzeitige  Internet Verbindung nutzen für alle PCs"


Wozu dann die mühe, wenn es eh sooo viel arbeit ist. 


amdintel schrieb:


> warum wird hier eigentlich immer wieder OTs wenn ich eindeutig mehrfach klar und deutlich zum Ausdruck gebraucht habe,  wo zu und wo für ich das brauche ?


Leider nein... 


amdintel schrieb:


> Lan ist ein sehr komplizierte Sache und das hat sich mit Vista/7 nicht geändert


Ganz ehrlich? LAN ist kein buch mit sieben siegeln, und gerade wegen immer besser hardware und software selbst für otto-normal-verbraucher sehr einfach einzurichten und zu benützen. windows vista und windows 7 sind in diesem bereich spitze. ich hab natürlich keine ahnung welche(s) OS du nützt, weil du einmal von 98SE und einem von Vista/Win7 schreibst. das 98SE nicht mit Win7 kann ist logisch... 10 jahre unterschied usw. 


amdintel schrieb:


> es gibt in leider keine Unterlagen darüber





amdintel schrieb:


> googlen kann ich selber wenn das so einfach währe , ist es aber hier nicht !


Unterlagen gibt es haufenweise, selbst F1 hilfe sollte einiges an info ausspucken. wie gesagt, es wäre leicht wenn man die specs kennt. ich kann soweit nur so viel sagen win98 mit windows 7 wird sicher nix, und vista mit win7 kommt drauf an wie aktuell dein system ist. aber wenn dich sogar googlen überfordert... warum dann ein netzwerk aufbauen? 



amdintel schrieb:


> genau solche blöden Tips werde ja vergeben wenn User sich mokieren,
> das ihr Win 7 32 nicht den vollen 4 GB nutzten kann, es geht aber doch !


Win7 kann nicht auf volle 4GB zugreifen, lediglich auf 3,3 nochwas. das hat was mit den beschränkungen der 32bit (x86) Architektur zu tun. die adressierung der speicherblöcke reicht bei einem 32bit system für nicht mehr speicher aus, und ist daher rein mathematisch nicht möglich. dies genauer zu erklären, ist dir wahrscheindlich sowieso zu mühsam, und dauert zu lange, usw. kennt man ja.


----------



## amdintel (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

bei F1 kommt nichts und auch kein richtiges Info , Nutzlose Allgemeine Infos was ist ein Netzwerk , grade in dem Bereich wo es am wichtigsten ist , Treiber Einstellungen ,
nach dem ich das gestern versucht  hatte nach  der Anleitung , funktionierte das Netz danach nicht mehr ,  der Computer wurde nicht mehr im Netz angezeigt 
ich mußte Windows komplett zurücksetzten und wieder drauf spielen.


was ärger ist , das es heute für so was immer noch kein schlaues Tool gibt, 
mit dem man das alles machen kann, die richtigen PC Einstellungen  für das ein und das andere


----------



## relgeitz (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*



amdintel schrieb:


> was ärger ist , das es heute für so was immer noch kein schlaues Tool gibt, mit dem man das alles machen kann, die richtigen PC Einstellungen  für das ein und das andere



wie gesagt, ist an LAN wirklich nichts magisches, war es nie, und wird es nie mehr sein. ich weiß zwar gar nicht warum ich noch antworte aber okay... ich bin zu nett... 

wie gesagt, ohne specs wird dir niemand richtig helfen können, und dir auch nichts als allgemeine lösungsvorschläge (dir normal für jeden reichen) liefern können. 

Specs: 
- welche PCs? oder auch MACs?
- welche Betriebssystem? wenn Windows auch welche Servicepack
- welche Hardware in den PCs?
- Welche Verbindung besteht zwischen den PCs? (LAN, Cross-Over, wLAN)
- Welche Infrastruktur ist vorhanden? (Router, Switches, WLAN, Stromnetzwerk usw.)
- Welche Internetverbindung? (DSL, MobileInet, Modem 56k von mir aus, Kabel, SharedNetwork, etc.)
- Welche Rechner müssen im Netzwerk sein? Welche Rechner müssen im Internet sein? 
- Für was werden die Rechner gebraucht? (Server, Datastorage, Filesharing, Spielen, Mediastreaming, Office, etc.) 

Wenn du diese Fragen in einem post beantwortet könntest, wäre schon mal stark geholfen. gute wäre halt noch ein skizze deine infrastrukur bzw. wie du dir die verbindung vorstellst - aber ich will dich nicht überfordern. 

nur noch eines, was dir vll in deinem ganzen leben hilft: "von nix, kommt nix" - du musst schon selbst aktiv werden, woher sollen wir bitte wissen was bei dir zuhause rumsteht, und wie man alles verbinden kann... hellsehen kann hier kaum wer.


----------



## riedochs (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

Eigentlich sollte man solchen ignoranten, beleidigenden, unbelehrbaren Menschen wir dir nicht helfen, aber weil morgen Weihnachten ist: JanaServer 2 - THE ALL-IN-ONE SERVERTOOL

Vielleicht klappt es damit.


----------



## amdintel (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

es funktioniert halt *nicht* und irgendwo  *wird NIE erwähnt *wie man sich dann mit dem 2. überhaupt ins Internet Ein wählen soll? wo man auf dem PC zugreifen möchte der am Internet angeschlossen ist geht das irgendwie per Gedankenübertragung dann


----------



## meW0l (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

"relgeitz" Hat dir nen Stück weiter oben schön zusammen gefasst,was man alles für Infos benötigt um die *effektiv* Helfen zu können.

Ein Post mit den Infos wäre sinnvoller als jeder andere.

Ot: Respekt an die jenigen,die noch Bereit sind zu helfen.

Wünsche Startke Nerven und ein Frohes Fest


----------



## relgeitz (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*



amdintel schrieb:


> es funktioniert halt *nicht*



Ne... so funktioniert es sicher nicht. aber du bist offensichtlich ein hoffungsloser fall. was zu tun ist, bzw. was wir brauchen um dir zu helfen, hab ich dir erklärt, und du wurdest auch von meW0l darauf hingewiesen. liefere diese informationen, und wir schauen weiter. bis dahin, viel spaß. ich hoffe für dein umfeld, du bist nur in der online-anonymität so. 

siehe kommentar von meW0l:


meW0l schrieb:


> "relgeitz" Hat dir nen Stück weiter oben schön zusammen gefasst,was man alles für Infos benötigt um die *effektiv* Helfen zu können.


----------



## amdintel (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

kann mal bitte wer diesen ganzen Spam hier löschen , dieses dumme gezülze hat nicht mit  meiner gestellten Frage zu tun und es posten hier nur  Leute die keine Ahnung haben, wenn man es nicht weiß währe es angenehmer wenn man lieber die Klsppe hält.

es funktioniert leider immer noch nicht


----------



## dot (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

Bitte nur noch zum Topic posten. Wer nichts konstruktives beizutragen hat, einfach wieder den Browser-Tab schlieszen


----------



## relgeitz (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*



dot schrieb:


> Bitte nur noch zum Topic posten. Wer nichts konstruktives beizutragen hat, einfach wieder den Browser-Tab schlieszen



@Dot: leider fehlten bis vor kurzen die erforderlichen information um ihm richtig zu helfen. diese scheint er jetzt nachgetragen zu haben (hätte er auch bescheid geben können, naja)

@amdintel: 
mir ist noch nicht ganz klar, welches OS du nutzt: 
Windows7 *ODER* Vista? 
Oder Windows 7 auf dem einen PC und Vista auf dem anderen? 
Oder Windows 7 und Vista auf beiden PCs mit DualBoot? 

PS: ich bin natürlich gewillt dir zu helfen, aber wie gesagt, von alleine geht nix, und hellsehen kann ich auch nicht.


----------



## amdintel (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

steht alles *im 1*. und 2. und 3. post u.a wie das Netz hier  ist,
leider darf keine Autom. IP Adresse verwendet werden, 
weil wenn ich  ein XP  Netbook/Notebook  oder altes 98SE Notebook daran hänge funktioniert das nicht mehr  und meine MEdia Box geht u.u dann auch nicht mehr , den 
Net Zugriff brauche ich für auch für andere Windows Systeme , was z.z. auch funktioniert , (mein 10 Jahre altes Notebook hat kein USB 2.0 und ich wollte damit auch mal ins Internet ) was wohl nur von PC <> PC geht  über das Lan Kabel nur *wie ? *


----------



## relgeitz (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*



amdintel schrieb:


> steht alles *im 1*. und 2. und 3. post u.a wie das Netz hier  ist



hab mir das jetzt zusammen gesucht, und werd es mal zusammenfassen, sollte dir noch jemand helfen wollen, und sich nicht die mühe machen:


4 PCs, min. 2 davon sollten miteinander verbunden werden
Es wird damit Internet gesurft, und sonst nichts
Alle vier PCs haben eine Netzwerkkarte und mittels LAN-Kabel verbunden
Die beiden PCs die du gerne verbinden würdest wurden mittels Cross-Over verbunden
Der Server PC der die Inet-Verbindung zur Verfügung stellen soll, wird mittels UMTS-Stick (mobile Internet) ins Internet verbunden
auf dem Server PC ist Windows 7 installiert
auf Client 1 ist Windows Vista
die anderen PCs sind unterschiedliche Windows Varianten
es sollte keine Dyn.IP verwendet werden

Nochmal als Networkmap (in Worten)
{Internet}->[UMTS Stick]->PC1@Win7 (Server)->[Cross Over]->PC2@WinVista (Client1) 

Folgendes biete ich dir an: 

Du sagst mir was du hast, wie es verbunden ist, und welche anderen Netzwerkkomponenten du zur Verfügung hast, bzw. ob du dich mit Windows und Netzwerken einigermassen auskennst (IP einstellen usw.) [CHECK]
Ich schau mir das an, sag dir welche Daten ich noch brauche und passt []
Dann schau teste ich das bei mir mal, und sag dir dann was zu tun ist []



amdintel schrieb:


> Net Zugriff brauche ich für auch für andere Windows Systeme , was z.z. auch funktioniert , (mein 10 Jahre altes Notebook hat kein USB 2.0 und ich wollte damit auch mal ins Internet ) was wohl nur von PC <> PC geht  über das Lan Kabel nur *wie ? *



Sry, das checke ich nicht ganz, zu konfus geschrieben. generell ist mir dein OS Management nicht ganz klar. generell kann man sagen, es gibt probleme bei der verbindung zwischen Vista und XP, und Vista und Win7.

Was ich noch wissen muss, die beiden PC sind erfolgreich miteinander verbunden und getestet? Dazu einfach einen Ping an den anderen PC senden, am besten mit -t parameter, und über ne längere zeit (2min) testen. wenn das geht einen ordner am server sharen, und versuchen den diesen am client einzubinden, und umgekehrt. 

Ich werde bei mir folgenden Testaufbau versuchen: Stand-PC+Notebook, via DSL (hab kein mobiles Internet). meine geräte sind via LAN (WLAN) verbunden. entspricht also generell deinen aufbau.


----------



## amdintel (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

es gibt und wird nie einen Server PC geben, weil ich mit jedem PC ins Internet gehe und keine Lust habe dazu dann Extra auf dauer zwei PCs anschalten müßte,  es geht nur nach wie vor darum mal  schnell  mit dem 2. PC über den PC der online ist mal auf die schnell und gleichzeitig  ins Web. zu gehen mit zu wegen nur für Updates


----------



## relgeitz (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

to serve (eng.): zur verfügung stellen, liefern, bereitstellen, servieren, bereithalten. 

Server ? Wikipedia - vll hilft dir auch der link auf wikipedia.de

Der Server egal ob PC1/2/3/4 oder n stellt den anderen PC die internetverbindung zur verfügung. generell wird es wohl, einen pc geben, der dein haupt-PC ist bzw. mit dem du arbeitest. wie bereit mehrmals erwähnt, hast du noch nicht erwähnt für was die PCs gebraucht werden, bzw. was du genau mit diesen PCs machst. zum reinen updaten würde es reichen, den mobile Stick bei jeden mal kurz anzustecken und fertig. 

Zur Übersicht, die Information die noch fehlen: 
- Dein OS Management
- Dein Netzwerkplan
- Was du mit den Geräten machst
- dein Wissensstand zu Netzwerken und Betriebssystemen (aber man kann es erahnen)


----------



## amdintel (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

jeder PC ist ein  Haupt PC mit dem ich arbeitet  ab und zu ...
der USB Switch schaltet autom immer auf dem PC, der zu erst eingeschaltet wurde. das hat seine Grümde warum jeder PC wenn man so will ein Haupt PC ist und nicht von einem anderem PC abhängig sein soll, 
bei den anfallen MS Updates ist es sehr lästig bei bei mehreren PCs auf dauer  sehr  umständlich immer den USB Switch  für das UMTs umschaltet zu müssen, weil das immer eine weile dauert bis  vom OS erkannt wird und man connecten  kann .
 mit DSL das kann ich mir hier eh komplett abschminken ich bin weiter auf UMTs angewiesen , das Cross Netz geht ja wunderbar von PC <-> PC <-> PC


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

jeder der pcs kann nen server (der bedient die anderen mit inet) sein
p1 bis p4, der 'server' ist in diesem fall der rechner der die inet verbindung im netzwerk bereit stellen soll, kein 'server' -> kein inet, ende.

wenn es jedes mal nen anderer pc ist der a) genutzt wird und b) online ist, wirst du jedesmal wenn du das feature nutzen willst alles auf den aktuellen 'server' umstellen müssen.
ohne rollendefenition wird da nix laufen.

diesen 'server' musst du dann bei den clients einrichten und dies jedesmall wenn du den 'server' wechselst, umstellen.

daher die ganzen vorschläge mit richte einen als server ein. da dies anscheinend nicht in frage kommt kann ich nur empfehlen, des umts dongle umzustecken, damit hast du weniger mühe ....

btw, nen 'server' der sich um sowas kümmert, das bereitstellen von inet in einem netzwerk, wird umgangssprachlich router genannt, aber das thema hast du ja auch schon abgelehnt


----------



## relgeitz (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

wie das wort "to serve" (also "stellt zur verfügung") bereits sagt... stellt der server, also der PC der mit dem internet verbunden ist, die internetverbindung zur verfügung. das ist nichts sonderlich aufregendes, und auch nicht sonderlich schwierig zu realisieren. wie mein vorposter bereits erwähnt, MUSST du einen server erwählen, oder einfach immer umstellen (ob nun stick stecken oder config ändern leichter ist, musst du entscheiden - letzteres könnte man mittels batch datei ändern). 

ich frag mich nur langsam, warum jemand, der so wenig ahnung von PCs hat, vier PCs braucht, und diese auch alternierend nutzt - aber deine sache. es wäre nur gut zu wissen für was die PCs eingesetzt werden, um dir tipps zum netzwerk setup geben zu können. weiters hast du uns noch immer nicht verraten welches OS auf welchem PC installiert ist - was bei der wahl des server auch helfen würde. 

CHECKLISTE:
- die PCs wurden erfolgreich mittels LAN verbunden, und getestet [CHECK]
- für was werden die systeme genutzt
- was für ein betriebssystem ist auf welchem PC installiert


----------



## riedochs (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

Bei Windowsupdates für mehrere PCs könnte ein WSUS helfen.


----------



## relgeitz (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*



riedochs schrieb:


> Bei Windowsupdates für mehrere PCs könnte ein WSUS helfen.



jo, meines wissens jedoch nur für windows server verfügbar, und wir wissen leider nicht welche betriebssysteme er einsetzt.


----------



## amdintel (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*



relgeitz schrieb:


> und wir wissen leider nicht welche betriebssysteme er einsetzt.



*steht alles im  1.  post die letzten Zeilen  * kann hier keine lesen oder warum wird immer die gleiche Frage gestellt ? Ich denke mal ich habe mein Anliegen klar und deutlich genug, so und wer nichts dazu zu sagen hat  oder weiß , post doch bitte wo anderes rein .


----------



## relgeitz (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*



amdintel schrieb:


> *steht alles im  1.  post die letzten Zeilen  *



Da steht du verwendest Win7 und Vista, aber nicht auf welchen PCs, bzw. welche Hardware welchem OS zur Verfügung steht - die info du verwendest ein OS bringt jetzt so nicht viel. 

um ganz ehrlich zu sein, sei froh das dir überhaupt noch jemand antwortet. du solltest vll selbst mal lesen was so an tipps kommt, bzw. ratschläge annehmen, darum bist du ja hier. nur weil du es nicht verstehst, heißt es nicht, das es nicht funktioniert. es ist nicht mein problem, mir könnte es sch+++ egal sein ob es gelöst wird oder nicht, trotzdem biete ich dir weiter meine hilfe an. wie ich dir bereits mehrmals erklärt habe, wird das ohne dein zutun nicht funktionieren - ich kann nicht hellsehen. 

ich hab nun in etwas dein system nachgestellt. Stand-PC und Notebook beide mit Windows 7 (neueste Updates - da sonst Vista und Win7 etwas hacken im Netz). Verbunden via WLAN Adhoc (quasi Cross-over). Der Stand-PC stellt die Internetverbindung zur Verfügung (wie es dir robbe schon beschrieben hat, siehe Zitat). Der Notebook kann nun auf die Internetverbindung meines Stand-PCs zugreifen, und beide Teilen sich die Verbindung. Solltest du wie du so oft schon betont hast, das nicht immer am gleichen PC haben wollen, dann musst du die entsprechenden Settings bei jedem PC ändern, je noch dem welcher PC die Internetverbindung zur Verfügung stellt. die lösung scheint einfach genug, dass du sie umsetzten kannst



robbe schrieb:


> Also nochmal in einzelnen Schritten.
> 1. Du schliest die PCs mit einem Crossover Kabel zusammen
> 2. Du aktivierst bei dieser Verbindung die automatische IP Vergabe. Das wirkt sich dann auch nur auf diese Verbindung aus und dürfte demnach deine Media Box nicht beeinflussen.
> 3. Du aktivierst die Freigabe der Internetverbindung
> ...


----------



## amdintel (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

Win Vista   und 7 so gut wie identisch sind was soll diese Frage auf welchem PC?
ich habe den PCs leider keinen Vor und Nachahmen gegeben ,

und was immer diese Bedeutung heißen mag Stand-PC  oder Standard PC,
es gibt bei mir nur Hi.End PCs  die für alles genutzt werden auch zum zocken,


vielleicht ist diese frage zu schwer für diesen Forum weil zu 89 % nur OTs kommen ?
einen DSL Router G3  will ich nicht extra anschaffen weil ich kein DSL habe und es u.a. 
vielleicht auch da dann zu störenden Fehler Meldungen kommt  weil keine DSL Leitung vorhanden ist und auch nie sein wird , 

der gesammte Aufwand lohnt daher nicht , es ist doch nur für die MS Updates  die ich schnell mit allen am Netz angeschlossen PCs  32 und 64 Bit Windows  schnell ziehen will


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

tja, auf der ersten seite steht die lösung wie es funktioniert, dummerweise schreibst du da von 2pc, dabei ist die konfiguration anders als wenn du das vorgehen mit 4 pcs durchziehen willst, vor allem wenn du diese 4 pcs auch noch in einem alternierenden rythmus nutzt.
dadurch ändert sich alles mögliche an der nutzung einer inet freigabe im lan.
auch die angabe du hast das schonmal unter win98 eingerichtet ist nicht hilfreich, du implizierst du irrsinnige tatsache du hättest schon etwas grundwissen über diese materie, leider nen fehler wie man bei weiterer recherche feststellt.
auf seite 2 erwähnst du dann weitere im netz vorhandene hardware, verwirfst weitere lösungten wegen inkompatibilität mit der wie aus dem nichts auftauchenden hardware ... 
was erwartest du ?
selber sachlich an die sache rangehen, die nötigen infos raussuchen, auch die 'vermeintlich' überflüssigen nur weil ein unerfahrener nutzer denkt es sei nicht erwähnenswert kommt dabei ein derartiges chaos raus, wenn der user dann auch noch patzig auf verschiedene rückfragen reagiert oder ohne grundwissen über die def. des wortes server agressiv den standpunkt verteidigt das man keinen will/brauch/hinstellt brauch sich niemand wundern wenn sowas auch mal ins ot abgleitet. 

da sollte man eher an die eigene nase fassen und überlegen was man besser machen kann 

btw, egal wie high end deine rechner sein mögen, wenn sie rum stehen sind es stand-pcs und keine laptops, denglish nennt man das dann desktop pc, auch wenn sie heutzutage meistens neben dem schreibtisch stehen und nicht mehr als monitorfuß dienen.


----------



## relgeitz (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

OT:
mich wundert noch immer, dass jemand der so wenig dunst von IT vier PC zuhause stehen hat... naja okay soll sein. 

T:
Du hast jetzt von min. drei leute gehört wie es gemacht wird. das einzige das ich noch anmerken möchte: 

wenn die beiden PCs via Cross-Over verbunden sind kannst du immer nur zwei miteinander verbinden - sprich PC1 -> PC2, PC1 -> PC3, PC1 -> PCn. Wenn du einen Router/Switch ins netz hängst dann kannst du auf einem rechner deinen mobilstick zur verfügung stellen, und mit alle drei anderen PCs gleichzeitig drauf zugreifen (wie sinnvoll das ist, wegen brandbreite usw. sei dahingestellt). das geht schon recht kostengünstig mit 25 EUR los:
TP-Link TL-SG1008D, 8-Port | Geizhals.at Österreich 
Und verdammt nochmal ein Router/Switch hat nichts mit DSL und dergleichen zu tun! Du könntest ruhig selbst etwas googln oder dir mal auf wikipedia etc. durchlesen


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*

Oh oh du empfehlst ihm zu googeln, oder sein ach so gutes Fachwissen durch Wikipedia zu erweitern?!  Schau mal in die anderen Freds die er so erstellt und du wirst feststellen, das er dort genauso reagiert, auf direkte Fragen gar keine direkte Antwort gibt, oder sogar im Nachhinein Postings verändert … so ist er nun mal unser amdintel! 

[Ironie]Scheinbar ist für ihn ist die Welt voller böser, ahnungsloser und unwissenden Menschen die ihm nur schlechtes wollen oder halt sein Bestes -> Geld.  [/Ironie]

PS: Glaub mir auf deinen Post wird nur "geistreiches" von ihm kommen.


----------



## scooterone (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*



amdintel schrieb:


> es gibt bei mir nur Hi.End PCs  die für alles genutzt werden auch zum zocken,



wenn alles high-end ist dann hast du anscheinend genügend mittel dir eine anständige fritzbox zu kaufen, dort deinen UMTS stick reinzustecken und so dein spärliches inet auf all deine high-end ware zu verteilen. ich denke für einen so sturen menschen ist das fast das einfachste.

@all, er möchte eine nur bebilderte anleitung, lesen ist ein fremdwort


----------



## relgeitz (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: PC1 zu PC2 Gemeinsame  Internet über Cross  Lan Kabel  wie?*



scooterone schrieb:


> @all, er möchte eine nur bebilderte anleitung, lesen ist ein fremdwort



das kann auch nicht das problem sein, wurde auf seite 2 bereits von robbe gepostet...


----------

